# Blade of grass stuck in throat!



## christinaland128 (Jun 20, 2014)

So I put some wheat grass in my juveniles' enclosure and they seem to be enjoying it. I came home yesterday and my little Sweet Potato has a blade if grass hanging out if his mouth.

I giggled and pulled it out gently just to find out it was all the way down his throat! Like a long spaghetti noodle uncomfortably lodged down your throat! :/

Is this something I should worry about ? I usually chop a little wheat grass off and leave it on their eating slate. He apparently wanted to select his own piece.


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2014)

Normal. They swallow their food whole. That piece would have eventually been swallowed with the next meal.


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 20, 2014)

Tom said:


> Normal. They swallow their food whole. That piece would have eventually been swallowed with the next meal.


Thank you! lol I guess they'll work it out!


----------



## ascott (Jun 22, 2014)

lol...just don't pull on anything hanging out of their other end....that end tugging can cause a bad situation


----------



## christinaland128 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

